# Acastus Knight Porphyrion



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That is all.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Big guns. Can't decide if I think it's decent or really ugly...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Can't decide if I think it's decent or really ugly...


This. I'll wait to see one painted up before making that call.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Been a while since we've seen the mastodon and stormbird models - are they gonna go ahead and release those or no?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Apparently mastodon got delayed. Don't think storm bird is ready, either.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think the legs really work for me on this one. Just feels like it's screaming treads as a more sturdy foundation to that giant body.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think I like it, I have a wee nudge the pants! But I'll hold off on the resin induced masturbation until I see a better pic and paint


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Has the same look as those new leviathan dreads. But i do like that pop up rocket pod. Very neat.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

darkreever said:


> I don't think the legs really work for me on this one. Just feels like it's screaming treads as a more sturdy foundation to that giant body.


Yeah, it looks top heavy. Like, a stiff breeze at it's back and it might topple forward.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Take these with a lot of salt.

'These rules are courtesy of Josh tucker and the Australian 30k commmunity.'


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

The rules seem fair enough, but the model looks stupid. I, for one, am not a fan.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like a Knight got Dreadnought'd.


----------

